# HELP



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

2001 Audi A6 2.7t cranks but won't start. So all I did was change the starter on this car and before the starter went back in I pressure washed the cavity where the starter goes in that general area to remove all the build up of grease and that was it, put the whole car back together went to verify it starts and it cranks but no start however it hesitates while cranking almost like out of time. Anyone have any idea what this could be.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

So here are the things I checked, CPS sensor good, CTS sensor good, fuel pump and fuses and relays good, just installed 6 brand new spark plugs, and getting spark, I'm at a lost here so someone please help.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi old_skool_jetta,
Hope your fine despite all that, lets try n fix your car together. 
Ok tell how this happened, did u dissemble the starter when the car was starting or you were trying to fix something n it failed totally. 
Do you have a VCDS cable that you can hook up n do an engine scan.
A6 are known for having issues with starting issues. 
Cheers bro
Just so you know I am in a totally different time zone east Africa +3 so might delay a lot. 

Audi A3 2001
1.8T (AUQ) 8L. 
6Spd Manual Shift
***Galaxy S3***


----------

